# A quick review on handgun accuracy



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks! I am in the process of going back to basics and attempting to train with good habits. My eyes are not what they use to be. As dumb as it sounds this video hit home with me. Thanks for sharing it.
*Reinforcing good habits at my age and shooting level is a work in process.
*I liked his presentation-> simple/efficient and practical.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

i try to practice weekly myself.

never assuming i got it down pat.

a lot of very good you tube videos, and i subscribe to many of them.

the hacks can sell ice melt to the Eskimos.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Thanks! I am in the process of going back to basics and attempting to train with good habits.





Budlight_909 said:


> i try to practice weekly myself.


I practice daily with one of these dandys.
https://www.amazon.com/LaserLyte-trainer-cartridge-training-centered/dp/B004NKY23E

GW


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I practice daily with one of these dandys.
> https://www.amazon.com/LaserLyte-trainer-cartridge-training-centered/dp/B004NKY23E
> 
> GW


wow, the price. i had seen magazines that are for dry firing as well, and they too are at least $100?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Budlight_909 said:


> wow, the price. i had seen magazines that are for dry firing as well, and they too are at least $100?


The price is reasonable if you consider that you can press the trigger and get instant feedback on your accuracy thousands of times without burning up ammo that is hard to find.

GW


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> The price is reasonable if you consider that you can press the trigger and get instant feedback on your accuracy thousands of times without burning up ammo that is hard to find.
> 
> GW


i can see what you are saying, i have snap caps, and frankly, i rarely use them. and they only cost me (about) $15 for a set of 9 MM and about the same price for a set of .45 ACP.

there are just some things that i cringe when i see the prices.

doesn't really matter, guns, ammo, cars, trucks, under wear......

can't help it, i'm cheap, except in my selection of guns.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

I think prices are like gas they go up then back a little and everyone is like oh snap look how cheap gas is.....yeah but it was like a nickel once too


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I remember when it was $.25 a gallon when I was in high school. But then, I worked a full summer vacation between my junior and senior years, 72 hours a week and took home $150.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I got in the habit of using a bad grip years ago when my only gun was a .22 pistol & I didn't have to manage recoil. I held the grip with one hand & rested that hand on the 2nd hand. The instructor for my LTC class pointed it out to the class; "Hey everyone, looky here! This is what we call the tea cup grip! Ha ha ha ha!" Not my style of instruction but I've since learned that the thumbs forward grip may be better than what I learned in LTC class & I'll give it a try next trip to the range. Also added a grip sleeve with palm swells to my pistol which fills my hands a lot better & may aid in accuracy. That's been the case with other pistols I've owned. Maybe the more contact with the pistol the less it moves when fired. Oh, the instructor no longer works at the range. He got into a lot of arguments with customers & threw them out so I'd bet his boss said enough, bye.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> The price is reasonable if you consider that you can press the trigger and get instant feedback on your accuracy thousands of times without burning up ammo that is hard to find.
> 
> GW


Frequent, Diligent and moderate practice is a key to good shooting skills. One skill that I do think is extremely important is "Drawing" and fast point and shoot to center mass. Point shooting skills take a long time to become competent with. For myself it has been years of shooting and a lot of ammo.
The laser syestem is great for fast honing these skills. And you can do DAILY.

Recently bought the STRIKERMAN. Experimenting with different locations throughout the house. Drawing from different angles and keeping score.
I shoot only DAO firearms for EDC. I have been using the LCR9mm a lot for this system. If I decide to keep it, I will order 4 more lasers for fast action. However, it does hone the fast reaction time for racking the slide.
I would love to see one for a shotgun.


----------

